# Mg/mg



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Just introduced my MG boy and girl. 

Sire









Dame









There is big interest in each other, we'll see how things turn out.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck! I will be interested in fry from this cross.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

There are scuds in the aquarium and the sire doesn't know what to do with them
:roll:


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

They're both basically ignoring each other now and he's not building a bubble nest. Goddammit Martin Gene, get your act together.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

This is a fantastically gorgeous pair, can't wait to see what they produce!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

If they produce. They're in re-conditioning. I know I'm not the only one but all of my pairs have refused to spawn. They'll look like they're going to and...nope, noooope, too tired. 

I've got some IAL leaves from Pablo Robles which the fry seem to enjoy, but they don't seem to be doing it for the love nest. I'm getting some leaves from somewhere else and will try again with a different pair with the new leaves and see if that makes any difference. I don't know if it's just that the IAL are from South/Central America or if it's the IAL at all really, but I'm trying to figure out what's up.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Got them back together with some different IAL to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

First boy just CANNOT give a ****. So I swapped him out with 









Who is giving lots and lots of ****s and is very excited by this opportunity thank you very much. Here's hoping.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

hilarious! gonna follow!


----------



## Diaxle (Apr 19, 2014)

Was interested to see the fries of the first pair. But with that grey betta, i'm very curios now. he has a very odd dorsal.. his fins make him look like a skull shaped rather than a halfmoon shape xP


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I turned on the light this morning and he was still playing tag.

Chase, get her attention, dance of his people, lead her back to his (piss poor) nest, dance, she swims off, repeat.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Let the guardian of irrational fishes bless me with some progress when I get home.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

im pretty convinced my female is aware of the days of the week. she seems to only want to spawn on sundays....


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

He's built a bubble nest and they're still playing tag. OMG JUST **** ALREADY


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Rinse, repeat.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

You know, if all it took to get a girl over here was blowing a few bubbles, I'd be all over that like white on rice. Neither of my betta boys are great at nest building, even with the female in plain sight. She's actually much better than either of them.

Not that I have any delusions of being a breeder, but I don't think I could even if I wanted to with the two dudes I have now.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

They're practice wrapping omfgkittensshootingrainbowsouttheirfrikkeneyesomg


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

And I -deeply resent- the forum for changing my all-caps to lower case.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Wewt!


----------



## kellray (Feb 27, 2014)

wow you switched perfect for perfect....er? You have awesome specimens


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks. Just hoping they're fertile. He was eager but inexperienced. It's such a small spawn each one is precious.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

He ate the mother-****ing eggs!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

New female tagged in (it's a long shot but she's pretty eggy so...)


----------



## kellray (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm seeing why a sorority is so handy to have.


----------



## kellray (Feb 27, 2014)

Wait a sec...are they in a group or are they seperate?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorority is in a tank in the other room. Fry tank is in kitchen.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I hate this girl. I hate this girl so so so much right now.

When she swims she is dropping eggs in SWARMS but she refuses the advances of the male. I mean she is dropping HUNDREDS of eggs. 

FML


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

These two are wrapping in the spawning tank now and have been for about three hours. PLEASEEEEEE let the eggs hatch, oh mighty and all knowing sky betta.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## kellray (Feb 27, 2014)

:shockooooo:shock:


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Came back to most of the bubbles out of the nest and not a clear sign of eggs. ((sigh)) Really going to go forward with the attempted artificial method if my fish keep this up.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Well he's still dancing for her and she's still showing eggs (though she's clearly tired) so I'm going to leave them together another day until her eggyness goes down. Hopefully something will come of this.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

DBanana said:


> These two are wrapping in the spawning tank now and have been for about three hours. PLEASEEEEEE let the eggs hatch, oh mighty and all knowing sky betta.


So the last dance only ended with rotten eggs. I reconditioned each other next door to each other and they've just been separated and there's another nest of eggs. Here's hoping they figured out this wrapping thing.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Eggs are still there overnight....*crosses fingers* and he's still on alert under it.....gosh I'm hoping...


----------



## kellray (Feb 27, 2014)

do you leave a light on at this stage? If you do, is it just a small nightlight?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Nope. I left the light on fory CT spawn because the nest was threadbare and the eggs kept sinking. That isnt the case here so the lights go out.


----------

